# Thread for beginning programmers



## rhinonsense (Jul 17, 2009)

Why isn't there a thread for beginning programmers or for people interested in programming under the IT pro>career and certification.
Does any have any tips on getting started in a career in programing/IT without going to college and with going to college?


----------



## rhinonsense (Jul 17, 2009)

Some links for beginning programmers

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/computer-programming-channel.htm

http://w3schools.com/

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/inside-computer.htm/printable


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

rhinonsense said:


> Why isn't there a thread for beginning programmers or for people interested in programming under the IT pro>career and certification.
> Does any have any tips on getting started in a career in programing/IT without going to college and with going to college?


Hi:wave:
Its better to go to college for a better training.. You can also do a short course in Programming.. Thanks for the links.. Very useful indeed.. Yup you can become a programmer by yourself but you should must get some basic training from an institute..


----------



## rhinonsense (Jul 17, 2009)

How would you do it by going to college?
Any other suggestions?


----------

